# Happy Birthday Tugboat!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday to Tugboat who is 65 years old today (or so he says) 










He probably wont be on as I he has taken over as Commandant on Fruitcakes. Got the Herr Flick leather coat and everything.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

ccasion5:ccasion4:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tuggs, at least the Boss is leaving the country and can't drink all your birthday booze.

:wav:

ccasion5:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A very very happy birthday Tuggy

Fom me and Albert 

Gosh you are a Toyboy 

My lovely one

Ignore Albert he's old

Actually a bit younger than me

But I've definately 

Improved with age

Like a fine wine
With overtones of!!!!!!

Actually I find wine discriptions annoying

Traces of black current , ginger , a whiff of sea air

It's a grape vine!

Me I have traces of all sorts of things

Happiness, sadness, success , failure, a whiff of the hound from hell

But like you my special one

I'm all me

And you are all you

And at the end of time

What else???

Sandra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Sandra, you also have more than a trace of 'je ne sais quoi' which I find irresistable. Thanks to you and Albert for the lovely phone call, that made my day. Gin is now being imbibed. (it sounded like you were on your second bottle!):kiss:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy birthday Tuggers. Your booze is safe, Baz is in France.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You maligned me

That's it

I think I'm going to remove you from my list
Of irrisistable lovers

Well maybe

The irrisistabe 

Could well win

So it has
My beautiful fabulous toy boy
If I wasn't already married 

I'd choose you

Sandra

Ps I'd choose barry too


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Tuggers, have a good one, at least what's left of it!

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Captain.!!!!!

Only just seen this item at 20.00 tonight.
Yep, enjoy what's left.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I tried to get Albert to go on holiday

But no he is looking forward to you coming

What have you done Tuggy?.

You have ruined our affair

And we hadn't even got round to it

Sandra

Smile


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hope you have had a great day tuggers. might join you in a gin cheers x


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy birthday tuggers. Been busy lately but by chance i have a spot of time to catch up on your lucky day. Cant compete with sandra's poetic devotions, but sincere wishes anyway. Im holed up in Premier Inn Harlow heading iff to Stansted and France tomorrow, after a marathon journey back from sunny SA which is now in the grip of winter temps not much less than a fresh summer day in UK but low enough to send me scurrying for my leccy blanky. ( I confessed i was a wuss!) Hope your day has been great!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks so much, all of you who have posted, your greetings are very much appreciated.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sorry I missed the day Pardner, I´ve been off the air until this minute.

May you have many more happy years.

Jan


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Belated Happy Birthday Geoff, from ray sandra and jess...

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Happy birthday tuggers. Been busy lately but by chance i have a spot of time to catch up on your lucky day. Cant compete with sandra's poetic devotions, but sincere wishes anyway. Im holed up in Premier Inn Harlow heading iff to Stansted and France tomorrow, after a marathon journey back from sunny SA which is now in the grip of winter temps not much less than a fresh summer day in UK but low enough to send me scurrying for my leccy blanky. ( I confessed i was a wuss!) Hope your day has been great!


Hey VIv

So when do I expect you??
Now could we time you and Tuggy

Seperate bedrooms folks

Calm down

We have four

Sharing is however allowed

I'm sharing with you Tuggy

A platonic cuddle

What do you mean you were hopingto share with Albert???

That Fruitcakes does you no good

Do your own washing

Anyway at least Ellie is sharing with shadow

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Tuggs, only just seen this thread.

Wishing you the very best of whatever it is you like on your 65th

To be honest I though you were well past 65 when you joined > >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can´t find you tea problem thread Tuggy so I am putting a maybe reason on here `cause I know you will see it.


Have a look in the kettle you have in the MH it may have a chalk deposit, this could cause the scum on the tea. Clean the kettle with half a pint of water and a tablespoon or so of vinegar, boil it up a couple of times then boil again with fresh water a couple of times. 
Your partner Jan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I use a sliced lemon instead of vinegar. It does the job just as well and the flavour is nice in the tea afterwards. Very little bother with rinsing that way.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> I use a sliced lemon instead of vinegar. It does the job just as well and the flavour is nice in the tea afterwards. Very little bother with rinsing that way.


I quite agree Alan, but vinegar is always in the house, unless your a G&T :wink2:drinker lemons might not be. 
Jan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Now I'm home I'm going to empty the water system completely, clean the tank by hand, fill the pipework with Milton, give it a good flush and then refill will good Devon water. I will check the kettle though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Thanks for the advice. Now I'm home I'm going to empty the water system completely, clean the tank by hand, fill the pipework with Milton, give it a good flush and then refill will good Devon water. I will check the kettle though.


A plan.
Get yourself a couple of containers and fill with your good Devon water to take with you next time just for making tea. 
We only use water from 3 ltr. container for tea never from the big tanks.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

tugboat said:


> Thanks for the advice. Now I'm home I'm going to empty the water system completely, clean the tank by hand, fill the pipework with Milton, give it a good flush and then refill will good Devon water. I will check the kettle though.


Tuggers, not read through, but milton and metal don't mix so take care. once accidently dropped some suture scissors in a milton steriliser, they rusted very quickly.

Sue


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

suedew said:


> Tuggers, not read through, but milton and metal don't mix so take care. once accidently dropped some suture scissors in a milton steriliser, they rusted very quickly.
> 
> Sue


and it says on the bottle DO NOT USE ON METAL

good thinking Sue.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Ooer, thanks for that, Sue, didn't know that. I knew people used it for boat water systems so assumed it would be OK. Only metal in contact with the water is taps and shower head, so maybe a mild bleach solution would be better?

Thank goodness for laydees!:notworthy:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Ooer, thanks for that, Sue, didn't know that. I knew people used it for boat water systems so assumed it would be OK. Only metal in contact with the water is taps and shower head, so maybe a mild bleach solution would be better?
> 
> Thank goodness for laydees!:notworthy:


Look at this Tugboat.
http://worldofmotorhomes.com/citroxx-bio
http://www.citroxx.com/citroxx.php?pid=sterilisation


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why not use Zappys stuff Tuggs, he does know what he's on about, I'll be getting some soon, But I need to search the garage as I'm sure I have a few tabs left, He's a MHF member.

http://zappysblog.co.uk/


----------

